# Shocks



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Greets all.
I've always replaced the shocks on my 93 d21 4x4 with the factories. I live in the tropics. Our roads really really suck. Ridiculous potholes. It just dawned on me that there may be other brands/specs of shocks that allow for a smoother ride on rough potholed 3rd world roads.
Any suggestions?
thanks a mill.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I had good luck with Rancho RS5000s on my D21. Z


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Z. My truck is perfectly stock otherwise and there are some smooth roads here. How are the Ranchos on stock vehicles? Smoother than stocks on bumps?


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Lemme add too that I don't ride with loads most times. occasionally farm produce maybe once a month


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I guess I'd have to say they're not really smoother, but it will handle rough roads & bumps better and last much longer. If your current shocks are still good or fairly new, you may want to play with the air pressures in your tires or even go with a larger profile tire allowing for more cushion if they will fit and you need replacements. All in all it's hard to answer your question without knowing all the specifics. 

On my '91 I went from stock 195-70-14s (I think) to 215-75-15s w/the RS5000s at 30psi and bagged the rear with an in-cabin controlled system from AirLift and for me it worked quite well. I did have to run the AirLift at 10psi & at the lowest height for the smoothest ride though, because at the highest setting with around three inches of lift it was very harsh unloaded. 

I guess it all depends on what you want to achieve exactly and what you can live with/without, there's more than a couple ways you could go. Airshocks, some kind of adjustable system or even reindex your torsion bars comes to mind for your case, but again, it's hard to say. Z


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks a million.tires and pressure are prolly the way to go for me


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Its bad here too, we just has a hurricane level a lot around here, roads are really bad now. Like washed out and a twenty foot drop into a river. I was thinking you couldnt get much from a torsion bar suspension. I recently replaced my shocks all around on my 94' 4x4 with Monroe sensacraps and they really suck. Supper stiff and no absorption at all. It seems that Gabriel and Monroe sell car shocks to truck people. I have heard good things about bilstiens in Toyota's but never Nissan. If anyone has more suggestions Im all ears also.


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Please explain re-indexing the torsion bars? I am not so mechanically inclined.
Thank you


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

The torsion bars are splined (think teeth) and can be marked, removed and repositioned higher/stiffer or lower/softer (within reasonable limits). After your last post and from what I recall you wanted to achieve, it's probably not the best method suited for you and it may take a lot of trial and error to get what you are looking for (even that's a maybe). Besides, every time you mess with the torsion bars you really should get an alignment done. Another way would be to just loosen the the tension on the bars, but that will lower you for sure. 

See if there's an AirLift application for your truck. It was many years ago, but the whole system cost me $100 (cheaper than four shocks) and I installed it myself. You also may want to get limiting straps so you don't rip or tear the bags. Another option would be something like Rancho RS9000s, they are adjustable (each shock has a knob that you set where you need/want). Rancho did not have any for my '91 at the time so I got the RS5000s and then I saw the AirLift kit while I was waiting for the shocks so I bought both. Try searching Load Leveling... Firestone and Hellwig too.

Z


----------

